# Colorado National Monument



## 80turbota

On vacation, (No I did not bring my bike.) we drove through place. Looks like a beautiful ride.
Lots of work.
I am not ready for this one. 
Was a bit disappointed. Only saw one rider. In defence of that. It was a weekday. So I truly should be shocked. 
I looked for views from American Flyers. Yeah I know it was a cheesy movie but I liked it anyway.
How often do people ride here? I would think a weekday ride would be better. Less traffic.


----------



## DUOHEAD

Yes one of the best road rides anywhere! AKA The Little Grand Canyon. great climbs from either entrance [there is a east and west entrance] 

or drive to visitor center on top, park, and do an out and back on top with only light climbs.

Water and restroom at visitor center

Or camp on top at campground and ride out from there.

Weekends are busier but not crazy at all. 

Traffic is mostly moving slowish so not much of issue. I usually start early when the cars are few and far between.

You are required to have lights [minis are fine] for the tunnels on the west, Fruita side, but can borrow them from entry kiosk ranger.

There is a loop of about 34 miles - i have not done it--yet.

DO NOT MISS THIS AMAZING ROAD RIDING PARK!! 

dh


----------



## 80turbota

Was there this week. Looked amazing. I was checking out the area to see if I wanted to even attempt it. Saw one rider but it was a weekday. Yeah I think it is something I am going to try one of these days.


----------



## Tigat

Mid-day ride on a weekday two years ago. It was a worthy climb, a wonderful view, and descent in a freezing rain and hail storm with gale force winds. All in all an epic day.


----------



## Teuthis

It's certainly a beautiful ride, best early on a summer morning, before the temps go up or the occasional afternoon storm rolls through. 

It's included in Community Hospital's Tour of the Valley and the Tour of the Moon, which is in October this year. And though it's not crowded with cyclists, they're not rare, either. One guy I chatted with said the Rimrock and South Broadway loop were his daily ride, and Grand Valley Outdoors currently has a scheduled Monday morning group ride. 

Though I've ridden the Monument multiple times in both directions (clockwise, or East-to-West, is steeper), I prefer riding Little Park road to Glade Park; there's slightly more elevation gain, no tunnels with required head- and tail lights, no parks pass needed, and on touristy days, less traffic. Of course, the views aren't as spectacular, as you're not riding on the cliff edges. 

If you plan to pass through the area, check out John Hodges' maps and maybe ride all three routes.


----------

